
How to Draw Mushrooms on an Oscilloscope with Sound - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtR63-ecUNo
======
peter_d_sherman
Related: What is Oscilloscope Music and how do you display it on your
oscilloscope?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7J-WrS9ou0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7J-WrS9ou0)

Jerobeam Fenderson's Oscilloscope Music YouTube Channel

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCECl4aNz5hvuRzW5fgCOHKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCECl4aNz5hvuRzW5fgCOHKQ)

Intuitively, there seems to be a relationship between Oscilloscope Music and
Cymatics:

CYMATICS: Science Vs. Music - Nigel Stanford

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs)

(Also, there's an implied 2D to 3D mapping from the Oscilloscope
experiments...)

